# DIY Anti Spill cutting oil container.



## wce4 (Aug 9, 2018)

I was looking for a way to keep my cutting oils near my mini mill, mini lathe, 9' southbend lathe and the drill press. ( I was getting  tired of moving it from one machine they forgetting it when I move to another  machine) What I wanted was the spillmaster container type one to hold high sulfur cutting oil the other to hold a different cutting oil for soft metal . but the cost of buying two for each machine was a little more than I wanted to pay for.
So while I was out with my wife at a craft hobby store I seen these little Candle Tins, Then it hit me. I can use these to make my  Anti Spill cutting oil container like Pete222 also know as tubalcain, (He has some nice videos on you tube on making steam engines and others items for the home machine shop.) he used empty chop chicken cans for his. But these candle tins are cheaper plus they have a cover on them ( so you do not have to pluck the chop chicken out of a hole.) 

Materials needed for this are : A package of  6oz Candles Tins ( I purchase mine from Hobby Lobby they are    Called Crafty Candles Candle Tins. It comes in a package of 5)
Some 1/2" or  3/4" Copper water tubing.  Some plumbing solder and Flux. And some small Neodymium Ring Magnets ( .375 In. od x .125 In. id x .06 In. Thk. you can get these from a big diy home box store) I  glue 2 magnets to the bottom of the cans using 2 part glue, to hold the oil container on the machine. This is a mix blessing it holds the can to the machine but, it also attracts the metal chips.

You can see how I made them from the following photo. the most important things to know are, make sure the copper tube is a least a 1/16" off of the bottom of can and to clean the tube and the top of the can until it is nice and shiny.


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice work!

For water based coolants/lube ive had good luck using bottles with squirt pumps.  These can be had for free after the kitchen or bathroom cleaner is used up.    Never tried them with high sulfur oils though.  Probably the best use of a squirt action coolant delivery is getting into bores and odd places.


----------



## tornitore45 (Aug 10, 2018)

Is a good Idea to flare the copper tube, otherwise the brush gets all puffed up as a few bristle do not make the hole and bend up.


----------



## wce4 (Aug 10, 2018)

tornitore45
Thank you for reminding me about the copper tube. I did not flare the end but use a _swaging tool _to widen the end of the tube.


----------



## DJP (Aug 10, 2018)

I made cutting oil containers for my shop but not totally spill proof. I bored a hole in the screw top of a small plastic drink container and filled the lower third with washed 3/4 inch gravel stones. The oil level is kept above the stones and the stones make the container bottom heavy for stability.

Your design is much more professional and suited to a metal working shop. My design was quick and simple. Instead a brush I use long handled cotton swabs but the need was the same for both of us.


----------

